# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-03: Alliance Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 8 May 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-02:

*Table of Contents*

Brother Edmund - Alliance

Myen'Tal - Games of Shadow

ckcrawford - The One
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1) Brother Edmund, Alliance, 3pts
2) Ckcrawford, The One, 2 pts

Very entertaining stories .

Why I chose _Alliance._
Brother Edmund, clever take on the 'alliance' topic, your use of the differences inside the Imperial Guard was something I wasn't expecting. I'm used to reading stories about Storm Troopers being the good guys, so it's kind of refreshing that they got the surprise this time around. There isn't much greenskin killing in this story, but this is more about friction within the Imperial Guard and the conflict is there .

Ckcrawford, you had a very interesting concept, though I felt that your character that was 'the One' could have definitely set itself apart with a little more enigmatic majesty. I felt that being a hooded figure, for something that once controlled the warp is being really humble:grin:. There are a lot of ellipses in your story, and it's a little jarring, though I understand, I used to favor ellipses _a lot_ myself. I did enjoy the tale about the creation of the Four Perfect Beings and their inevitable corruption. I wonder what this being could possibly want a champion for and what having one could possibly entail?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1) myen'Tal, Game of Shadows, 3pts
2) Ckcrawford, The One, 2 pts

myen'Tal, I do look forward to your stories. Lots of good content and detail.

Ckcrawford, nice to see another Astartes Chapter mentioned. My Chapter is The Emperor's Vengeance so you had my vote from the start!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

1st place-Brother Edmund - Alliance

2nd place-Myen'Tal - Games of Shadow


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Results are:

1st: *Brother Edmund*
2nd: *Myen'Tal*
3rd: *ckcrawford*


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Takes a bow!

Thanks everyone... that is the first.. 'First' I have got! :drinks:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats, Brother Edmund, .


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> Congrats, Brother Edmund, .


Many Thanks... are you doing 'Schism'?? :so_happy:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Still thinking of an idea, but will try to have something up there before the end of the month:wink:.


----------

